# Light Bar



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.wish.com/c/53f6e919104dae7a84a9663e

Found these lights and was wondering if anyone has heard of this brand? It's cheap enough that I may just try it out anyway.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Link doesnt work


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Works fine for me......just have to sign into a google or facebook account


----------



## jgmorales (Feb 8, 2010)

I just found these lights on craigslist. I am a big snob when it comes to buying stuff, but when I saw these lights at this place on long point I had to check them out. I bought a 32 inch light and it looks great and is very bright. I was really leaning on the Rigid industries lights but they are just so expensive. I have these LED bars on my truck and when I hit the switch they turn on with no issues at all.

Also they only take cash...........

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/4870335066.html


----------

